

Discovery is the New Cocaine - deck on engagement and content discovery - kynikos
http://www.slideshare.net/mingyeow/discovery-is-the-new-cocaine-going-beyond-engagement?src=embed

======
pedalpete
When I first read the title, I thought this was a deck from years ago. To me
discovery seemed so 2006. But after looking through the slide-deck I'm
reconsidering my stance on this. Though I'm hoping there is a better
descriptor for this than 'discovery'.

